# Serrasalmus cf. ternetzi (?).



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Serrasalmus cf. ternetzi (?).

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h...v%3D2%26hl%3Den


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

serra!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

S. Ternetzi used to be used to describe P. Nattereri(Ternetzi)....which we all now know it isn't. So this thread is simply a case of misidentification. End of story.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That pic appears to be a juvi Marginatus.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

^^could be....kinda early to tell


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

It's a very young Gold Spilo. notice the the terminal band midway on the caudal fin and the hyaline edge. Also the black edging on the adipose fin. It will fill out and start looking like a Gold after it gets a little older and larger.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

elongatus said:


> It's a very young Gold Spilo. notice the the terminal band midway on the caudal fin and the hyaline edge. Also the black edging on the adipose fin. It will fill out and start looking like a Gold after it gets a little older and larger.


agrees


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sending it over to ID forum for Frank's thoughts.







Not a spilo/mac :rasp:


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

google got these all wrong. people from all over the world wouldn't even know!!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

its a little baby black piranha or rhom they are sold every were


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus maculatus.


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi Frank, we haven't talked in a long time. I haven't been on the boards for a couple of years, since the floods. I thought the terminal band midway on the caudal fin was a giveaway for the Spilo. All the Mac's I've ever owned had the terminal band at the edge of the caudal fin. I guess my Mac's were all subadualts or adualts. Nice to see your still on the boards.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> its a little baby black piranha or rhom they are sold every were


The terminal band runs along the edg of the fin on a rhom not the middle, I wasn't sure what it was but a rhom definately not.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elongatus Posted Yesterday, 06:44 PM
> Hi Frank, we haven't talked in a long time. I haven't been on the boards for a couple of years, since the floods. I thought the terminal band midway on the caudal fin was a giveaway for the Spilo. All the Mac's I've ever owned had the terminal band at the edge of the caudal fin. I guess my Mac's were all subadualts or adualts. Nice to see your still on the boards.


Check out www.opefe.com/maculatus.html and www.opefe.com/spilopleura.html

Be sure you have a good strong drink. You will need it trying to figure this one out......systematists are having a field day with these 2 species.

Good to see you again. It has been too long.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

whoever told ya it was a tern needs shooting, and agree with the experts its a mac/spilo


----------

